# Looking for Crappies



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Spent a few hours on Deer Creek today in search of crappies but got :S. I was there from 1130 till around 230. The people I saw using minnows had baskets full but they wernt interested in my jigs today. Temps ranged from 57.8 to 60.3.

Im on vacation till the 6th so Ill be out all next week looking for crappies. I may try Hargus, Ive never been there. How is that place for crappies? Id like to get up to Hoover and Deleware but heard they were both way up and muddy right now.

Back in my bass fishing days we used to fish a spot at Buckeye that was referred to as conservation channel. I was always a non boater in the tournaments and never paid attention to where we were going. If I put in at Liebs, where is said channel from there? I cant seem to find it on the ODNR lake map.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Alum should be hot here soon. Seen a few slabs caught shallower lately. Water is clearing up too. I think most deeper reservoirs should be around the same.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Do people fish Alum in little small boats? My boat is a modded 14' jon and I gotta say, Im a bit intimidated by Alum. I dont know why. I was actually a bit nervous about Deer Creek today but was fine once I got on the water. I actually had a blast even though I got skunked. I guess its just because my boat is so small and Im terrified of getting swamped by a large wake from a giant pleasure boat. I intentionally run through some wakes today at varying angles just to see how the little boat handled it and she did really well.


----------



## Livebait (Aug 25, 2010)

If you stay to the shore you'd be fine. Im not a boater, but I hit a couple "hidden" coves, and see people in john boats and even a kayaker or 2.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks. I just looked at the map and I didnt realise the Cheshire ramp was so far North. I can put in there and should be able to acces some decent fishing without spending much time out on the main lake worrying about getting run over. Plus, I'll be there during the week so traffic shouldnt be bad. I think I'll plan a day there this week. Thanks again!!

Anyone know the current temps there?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That part of the lake (Cheshire ramp) is usually lot calmer than the bottom half.
Last year I was making my way back to the Galena ramp in pretty windy weather. I dont mind telling you I was tad bit worried. To the point I kept my life vest on. I was soaked by the time I got into the ramp. I am in a 17' aluminum bass style boat. Have a 40hp and I think it was enough, just the boat to light maybe.. I donna know, but, I have a good respect for Alum. Didnt help the wind surfers were all around the cove where the ramp was. Like playing dodgem.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah I hear ya. I may even keep my little boat as for North as Howard. Theres a ramp there as well, correct?


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

In your small boat stay close to the shoreline and the inlets. Beware though of wakes caused by the insane boaters and jet skis.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks, do the pleasure boaters go as far as Howard often? Id be fine just going up there. I dont need to be on the lake.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

We need this weather/water to warm up for the bigger/Deeper reservoirs. Wet-Waded the Scioto today and it was still chilly. In my experience those Slabs won't come shallow until the water is "tolerable" to wet-wade, needs about 10 more degrees give or take. A few days in the 80's would work wonders.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree. I took vacation next week because its been nice the last few days and suppose to be nice most of next week. I figure a few more really warm days and its gonna be on most everywhere.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeeeeaaa sir... Been waiting for the coming week. Hoping to get some bass in the following week. Do not understand why my wife is not as excited about it as I am.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Yeeeeaaa sir... Been waiting for the coming week. Hoping to get some bass in the following week. Do not understand why my wife is not as excited about it as I am.


Lol, my wife could care less about my fishing to. She dosnt care that I hunt or fish and she has never given me crap about going but she still dosnt get it. She hasnt said anything but Im guessing she see's the time I took off next week as a waste of vacation time.


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

Its a little friendlier up north, everything above 36 is a no wake zone.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

August West said:


> Its a little friendlier up north, everything above 36 is a no wake zone.


Awesome thats where Ill be when I go!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> A few days in the 80's would work wonders.


Looks like we are due for some pretty warms days here soon, hopefully by late this week it will be really on.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up that this coming Saturday May 5th there is a big crappie tournament on Alum.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats Sat the 4th.

Still curious about that conservation channel on Buckeye. Can anyone point me in that direction or show me where this channel is on the lake map?


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Snyd said:


> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up that this coming Saturday May 5th there is a big crappie tournament on Alum.


Who is putting on the crappie tournament ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

larry2473 said:


> Who is putting on the crappie tournament ?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=221509


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

been catching crappie consistently at deer creek, I only use jigs, all my fishing is in lake towards dam. I have seen several crappie this year over 14" come out of there. My biggest was just at 13" a lot of fish average over 11". The whites are running in the creek now so I'll fish for them till the spawn over.


----------

